# Moebius Battlestar Pegasus have arrived



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Will do an indepth review later tonight as I am still at the office, and will be watching Oblivion after work. BTW, obtained this via HLJ


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, you horrible tease!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Griffworks ....  I think. LOL

Anyway I am not sure why photobucket is being very unstable at the moment. It is not uploading all my images. Will have to try another day but for those with Facebook accounts, you can see her over at https://www.facebook.com/BrucesScaleModelingDomain

Here are some that managed to get uploaded



Bottom box images


Engine pods


Fuselage and hangar bay pods


Bridge / Head section


Instruction sheet, decal and clear parts


Decals


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Ahhh, so that's what they meant about "the flight pods are closed off." I wasn't sure what was meant by that. Oh well, PMGS to the rescue. Neat idea with the "perspective" decals, though. Bummer that the landing strip decals won't go all the way down the bays like the Galactica's did, but it's understandable. Nice touch adding the alignment "edge" on the landing strip decals. If I may put in a request for some more pictures, could we get some closeups on the guns, the Raptor garages on the sides of the upper flight pods, and some of the "greeblie" detail? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Bruce...
thank you very much for posting the photos and giving us a heads up on some of the potential construction problems. I appreciate it, it will save me some time and some cursing.
Oh, and if it's not too much trouble could you snap a picture of the piece that fits in the back-end of the Pegasus? I'm considering buying the aftermarket version of it, but would like to see the original first. Thank you.

Kevin...
I too was disappointed to find out that the flight pods were capped off the way they are. Oh well, I'll just buy the Paragrafix P.E. As for the Raptor garages on the sides of the flight pods, there are only shown on the Pegasus from the Razor movie and are not represented on the model from Moebius. Moebius based their plastic model on the original model of the Pegasus made by Zoic Studios.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

The "Raptor garages" i was referring to are the rectangular cutouts on the sides of the upper flight pods. There's a cutout on the pieces, but i'm not sure what goes in there.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

RedHeadKevin said:


> The "Raptor garages" i was referring to are the rectangular cutouts on the sides of the upper flight pods. There's a cutout on the pieces, but i'm not sure what goes in there.


We're both talking about the same thing. I've enclosed an image below.
The original digital model of the Battlestar Pegasus was made by a company named Zoic Studios, their model did not include the "Raptor Garages", the cutout in the side of the flight pod was filled with greebles.
In the movie Razor, the digital model of the Pegasus was remade by another effects company and it did include the garage you mentioned. The image I included shows this garage.
The plastic model made by Moebius is based upon the original digital model by Zoic, and has a cutout filled with greebles, not a garage for Raptors.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Redheadkevin and tiebomber, sure thing but I can only do so later at night. At the office now.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing them, Bruce. Appreciate it. 


TIEbomber1967 said:


> Bruce...
> thank you very much for posting the photos and giving us a heads up on some of the potential construction problems. I appreciate it, it will save me some time and some cursing.
> Oh, and if it's not too much trouble could you snap a picture of the piece that fits in the back-end of the Pegasus? I'm considering buying the aftermarket version of it, but would like to see the original first. Thank you.
> 
> *>SNIPPERINO!*<


Who all, other than Paul at PGMS, are making aftermarket parts? And who is making what?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

TIEBomber: You're right. We were talking about the same thing. I was trying to figure out how difficult it would be to make the Zoic-modeled Pegasus have the Razor-modeled Raptor garages. Or, vice versa. I'm mostly interested in seeing how crisply the greeblies are molded.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Griffworks said:


> Nice pics! Thanks for sharing them, Bruce. Appreciate it.
> 
> Who all, other than Paul at PGMS, are making aftermarket parts? And who is making what?


Griff...
I found this link after poking around in Bruce's facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Catalyst-Creations/345458355475644?fref=ts
Seems an outfit named Catalyst Creations is making a few things, and they look NICE! I like those outrigger arms, and the back-end is pretty good too.

Kevin...
from the images Bruce posted on his facebook, it doesn't look like it will be too difficult to make the Raptor garage, 'cuz that is the version of the Pegasus that I want also! The greebles look like they are an insert into the cutout.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those printed parts are lookin' really nice! I hope they do replacement guns, as well as the head parts. 'Course, once it's all said and done, you'll prolly spend at least twice as much on aftermarket parts and decals as the kit itself. 

Looks like a really nice kit, as well, regardless. I'll definitely buy at least one, prolly two.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Redheadkevin & Tiebomber1967, as requested : 

Aerial view of the hangar pods and Raptor Bay


Angled view of the Raptor Bay


Side profile view of the Raptor Bay


Raptor Bay parts


Main Battery comparison


Main Battery comparison close up


I believe someone was asking for the back end of the "neck" view?





Hope these help.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are some images of the sample kit sent to me for a project Piscean Works is working on. I did a side by side comparison of her and the Galactica, in case anyone is curious about this. I didn't see any difference between the sample kit and the production unit, but then again that kit isn't with me at the moment.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

fantastic!

this is going on the must have list!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

ryoga said:


> I believe someone was asking for the back end of the "neck" view?
> 
> Hope these help.


Thank you for those pictures, I REALLY like the the guns on the Pegasus. Much better than the old Galactica guns.
But, I was hoping for a close up of this piece (see below), as it doesn't show up in any of your images. I'm guessing you've left it out of your build because you are going with the Catalyst Creations parts. If you could, please post an image of that piece alone so I can determine if I should buy the grown piece from Catalyst or go with the stock part.
Thank you.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I may be missing what you're looking for, but the picture from Cult is a built test shot with the factory parts we showed at iHobby last year. The section circled is 12 parts - 8 conduits, the bulkhead, FTL core, and the upper and lower core half.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Frank (if this IS Frank), the kit looks BEAUTIFUL!!!! Bravo my man, bravo! This will make me a wonderful birthday present.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Moebius said:


> I may be missing what you're looking for, but the picture from Cult is a built test shot with the factory parts we showed at iHobby last year. The section circled is 12 parts - 8 conduits, the bulkhead, FTL core, and the upper and lower core half.


I (literally) just got back from the hobby shop where I scored the Pegasus, and I now see what you're referring to. This section wasn't in any of the previous images that Bruce was kind enough to share, so I wasn't sure how many pieces it was in, or how it looked compared to the after market parts.

I have to say, now that I have it in my hands I like the amount of detail in it, so much so that I may not get those after market parts. I'll just get the photo etch so I can extend the landing bays all the way through. The guns are GREAT, is there any chance I could just order some of the Pegasus guns? They would look good on the Galactica.
Thank you Moebius, good job, and well worth the wait!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

My apologies I wasn't able to take some images of that section last night. Will take some later tonight and post here


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

ryoga said:


> My apologies I wasn't able to take some images of that section last night. Will take some later tonight and post here


Thank you very much Bruce, but I own my own copy of the Pegasus now, so I don't need anymore pictures. Thank you for posting all those images, it was very nice of you to share with everyone.
However, if you would like to post images of the Pegasus during the building process, I'm sure we would all love to see them.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ANY photos will be welcome- my pre-order got left behind as the site sold out before contacting me. I have no idea when I may get a kit so any info will help me sort out my thoughts and live through the joy of others.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Quick question for Bruce (or anyone else who's building the Beast), are you finding that the "alligator" head tilts upward slightly? In my test fitting, the "lines" of the head are just not parallel to the lines on the rest of the ship.
I followed Bruce's instructions to avoid the gaps in the head, and the head sits flush up against the neck (no gaps there), but it just doesn't look right.
The head on the Galactica also didn't quite line up with the rest of the ship, but that was a relatively easy fix. The fix for the Pegasus head may be MUCH more involved.
I'm interested in what you guys have to think about it. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Where can the instructions of Bruce be found?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Tiebomber, mine was just a test fit at the moment. I won't be doing anything to my kit yet until I have received Paragrafix's PE set. I am hoping they come this week as I am itching to get started.

Marko, its just a general heads up on the assembly. I've put it up at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.440864746005643.1073741846.356160371142748&type=1


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Thanks!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Quick question for Bruce (or anyone else who's building the Beast), are you finding that the "alligator" head tilts upward slightly? In my test fitting, the "lines" of the head are just not parallel to the lines on the rest of the ship.
> I followed Bruce's instructions to avoid the gaps in the head, and the head sits flush up against the neck (no gaps there), but it just doesn't look right.
> The head on the Galactica also didn't quite line up with the rest of the ship, but that was a relatively easy fix. The fix for the Pegasus head may be MUCH more involved.
> I'm interested in what you guys have to think about it. Thanks in advance for your replies.


Sometimes you have to out-think the kit.

Moebius kits usually frustrate me when it comes to the engineering.
They tend not to think in terms of sub-assemblies.

In the case of the Pegasus, they want you to glue the top of the alligator head on before you glue on the bottom (which prohibits an easy experience of filling and sanding seams).
If you glue the bottom on first, it won't go over those T's.

Remember that you can't really do a straight vertical edge like the front of the neck and have the plastic pull out of the mold easily.
So of course, that front angle is going to result in a head that is slightly out of alignment with the rest of the body.

I wish they hadn't filled in the front of the neck the way they did, and only had the contour of the front of the neck.

Now, I did consider that they were thinking that once you got the lower portion on there, that it would FORCE everything into alignment, I didn't want to take that chance. 

What I suggest (And did) is to cut off the edges of the T's (and turn them into just tabs).
Do the same thing with the bottom bracket.

This way, you can build the whole head as a sub-assembly and attach it later and also let you align it.

I may still remove all the 'filler' in the neck, as again, it inhibits proper alignment.

The other thing that really bothers me about this kit are all the posts in the landing bays.
Its one thing to not put any detail in there, and I can see the idea about the little murals.
But to make it considerably harder to modify when it isn't necessary is perplexing.
Those locator pins could have easily been placed at the sides of the bays leaving a clear channel down the middle. Leaving only the decal structure to remove.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> Sometimes you have to out-think the kit.
> 
> 
> What I suggest (And did) is to cut off the edges of the T's (and turn them into just tabs).
> ...


Sounds like a good solution, I hope you can take a couple of photos as you go.


----------

